# Global Position Systems



## FredaP (Mar 10, 2003)

Anyone have advice on global position systems? We are planning to travel cross country again this year. The last time we did that we spent a great amount of time getting lost in cities. We carry a laptop computer and have the idea there should be systems that work with the labtop.


----------



## retlveit (Mar 10, 2003)

Global Position Systems

My kids got me a Delorne GPS last year.  We used it for a coast to coast last summer with our laptop.  Worked fine.  Here's the link:  http://www.thegpsstore.com/site/


----------



## Butch (Mar 14, 2003)

Global Position Systems

We have been using GPS coupled to our mapping systems for several years.  We are currently down to three map programs, the Microsoft Streets & trips 2003, Delorme Street Atlas 2003 and Delorme version of AAA Map N Go, which is no longer available.  We do have the Delorme GPS units (the Earthmate and Tripmate) which are probably the poorest excuse for a GPS I have come across.  We use our Garmin with external antenna which has "NEVER" lost a signal.  The Delorme units do frequently loose signals most often around large buildings, trees or anything that will block the signal.  I do like the Delorme mapping product because of their spoken voice capability in giving directions.  The MS program is a better program, but, no voice...  Delorme is limited to the lower 48 states and Alaska.  MS program works pretty much in North America, including Canada & Mexico.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 14, 2003)

Global Position Systems

Heck, you guys are taking all the fun out of traveling.  If I get one of these the wife won't have a reason for fussing at me for not stopping and asking directions :laugh:


----------



## hertig (Mar 14, 2003)

Global Position Systems

Chelse, you are underestimating the power of technology.  By having a GPS right there next to you, you can ignore it every instant of your trip.  This provides the wife with a continuous justification for her perception of men in general and you in particular.  Furthermore, she can use it to instantaniously be updated on any errors in navigation you make...


----------



## C Nash (Mar 16, 2003)

Global Position Systems

John, just what I need, another gadget for the wife to prove I'am wrong :laugh:  Never lost unless I don't know where I am and I am always where I'm at. :bleh:


----------

